

Vagina Invalidation Argument - danso
http://therealkatie.net/blog/2011/nov/10/vagina-invalidation-argument/

======
kls
_I was told never to tell a man he was wrong, but to be coy and gently nudge
him to my way of thinking._

I don't view this is a sexist statement, it is probably good advice for either
sex, there are men that for whatever reason react strongly to a perceived
challenge. I would give the same advice to my son. I view it as another take
on you attract more fly's with honey. I think it exhibits an amount of grace
in anyone who embodies such patients, as patients is a virtue.

~~~
pavelludiq
I disagree. Although there might be situations where I would personally chose
passive aggression over being honest about peoples mistakes, I would strongly
prefer it if people told me I screwed up instead of gently nudging me in the
"right way of thinking". I can make my own mind about what is the right way,
thank you very much, If I had missed something important and made a mistake i
need to know about it. I trust others to do so as well.

~~~
kls
There is nothing passive aggressive about realizing the futility is arguing
with a certain segment of men (or women for that matter) unless your goal is
just to argue. If ones ambition is to be persuasive one must confront the
situation understanding the shortcomings of the other person, if the intention
is not to be persuasive then what is the use in even engaging.

~~~
pavelludiq
The original quote was about assuming its futile from the start. "Don't argue
with men"! not "Don't argue with men when you're convinced its futile". This
sort of passivity pisses me off. Assholes must be called out. I'm an asshole
sometimes and if it wasn't for the people who told me my behavior was
unacceptable I would still be an asshole. Thank you all who've been brave
enough to teach me a lesson. I believe most people are like me and will learn
if given the chance. Difficult and futile are very different things in my
world.

